# Toro powershift 624



## Buttchet

Well just picked up my newest toy, 1989 624 powershift in real good condition. Anybody know anything about these? I love Toro's so when I saw this powershift thing I had to have it. At least everyone here understands why we need 4 snow blowers. Starts on first pull, but I haven't been able to go through everything as I just had surgery and am real limited. Anything I should look for?


----------



## detdrbuzzard

the only thing i've found out about the 624 is that its on a toro large frame. i don't see many on cl in my area and when i do the price is $250 and up. i can find 824's for the same price. congrats on the purchase of the new blower and hope you get a chance to use it soon


----------



## Buttchet

I found it on Craigslist for $150 and had to have it. Thinking of upgrading the engine to a 7hp or 10hp predator engine, impeller kit as well.


----------



## Pythons37

The 7 HP should be plenty, from what I've heard and read. That's a real nice machine. And a good price, too. Good for you.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

i would use it as it is before doing and mods. i have an auger kit that i got for my craftsman and though about putting it on the 521 but i'm in the city and think that with the auger kit either machine would through snow too far. very nice find for the price. i see here is one on cl about an hours dirve for me and they are asking $175. i think i would rather have an 824xl or powershift though so i'm holding out for one


----------



## Buttchet

Hoping everything will check out when I get to go thru it. I will probably tune up the engine that's on it first, carb, valves etc. to see what it will do stock and go from there. I saw a 1028 version on CL the other day but they wanted over $600. No doubt it's worth it for the machines with real American steel but too rich for my blood.


----------



## Buttchet

Well, the old powershift got a full day of maintenance to it...cleaned the plastic straping out of the augers and seals. Greased everything. Added 80w90 gear oil to the auger gear case - i hope this is the correct mix. But it cant be worse than the "nothing" that was in there.
Well, after all the progress today I decided that I should change that auger bearing that was pretty bad and making noise. It took me 3 hours but I finally got it done. 

Oh yeah, made hdpe skids for it too. What a huge difference with those on.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Buttchet said:


> I found it on Craigslist for $150 and had to have it. Thinking of upgrading the engine to a 7hp or 10hp predator engine, impeller kit as well.


 1 would advise not putting those impeller kits on that. it is rated to pitch it 40ft. that impeller is in there tight. and you start drilling though that impeller. you could throw it out of phase. new impellers are $180.00. not to mention redoing that bearing again.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Buttchet said:


> Well, the old powershift got a full day of maintenance to it...cleaned the plastic straping out of the augers and seals. Greased everything. Added 80w90 gear oil to the auger gear case - i hope this is the correct mix. But it cant be worse than the "nothing" that was in there.
> Well, after all the progress today I decided that I should change that auger bearing that was pretty bad and making noise. It took me 3 hours but I finally got it done.
> 
> Oh yeah, made hdpe skids for it too. What a huge difference with those on.


 can u make some of those skids for me??? mine is a 1993 powershift.


----------



## pcfithian

Looks like a Tecumseh Snow King engine, just like my 1980 724 had. See my thread on repowering with a Predator 212 cc, just finished it: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/18921-predator-engine-toro-724-a.html

Mine is a monster with the Predator, highly recommended if your Tecumseh isn't running right.

If your engine is a 1" shaft, you'll need a 3/4" x 1" sleeve with key and four 1 1/4" x 5/16" bolts. You may also need a new auger belt.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

make sure to check the chain slap. it should be between 1/8 to3/8 play on it. go to toro.com under parts. put in the model number. you can download all that for free..


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Buttchet said:


> Well, the old powershift got a full day of maintenance to it...cleaned the plastic straping out of the augers and seals. Greased everything. Added 80w90 gear oil to the auger gear case - i hope this is the correct mix. But it cant be worse than the "nothing" that was in there.
> Well, after all the progress today I decided that I should change that auger bearing that was pretty bad and making noise. It took me 3 hours but I finally got it done.
> 
> Oh yeah, made hdpe skids for it too. What a huge difference with those on.


 if nothing was in there that means the gear box auger seals are shot. get new ones in there. use 80-90 non synthetic gear oil. the seals will not hold the syn stuff. oh yeahhhh 1 last thing NO BLOODY SHEER PINS. use grade 5 or stainless steel. they are the same as grade 5 bolts.


----------



## Buttchet

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> if nothing was in there that means the gear box auger seals are shot. get new ones in there. use 80-90 non synthetic gear oil. the seals will not hold the syn stuff. oh yeahhhh 1 last thing NO BLOODY SHEER PINS. use grade 5 or stainless steel. they are the same as grade 5 bolts.


I should of said very little and it was pretty thick. 
I think you are right about the impeller kit too, everything is in the very close tolerances. 
Absolutely I can make up some of those skids for you. Least I can do because I am going to be bothering you a lot with questions when I start digging around under this machine in the drive....


----------



## Buttchet

pcfithian said:


> Looks like a Tecumseh Snow King engine, just like my 1980 724 had. See my thread on repowering with a Predator 212 cc, just finished it: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/18921-predator-engine-toro-724-a.html
> 
> Mine is a monster with the Predator, highly recommended if your Tecumseh isn't running right.
> 
> If your engine is a 1" shaft, you'll need a 3/4" x 1" sleeve with key and four 1 1/4" x 5/16" bolts. You may also need a new auger belt.


Yeah, I have pretty well decided to replace with a predator engine even though the Tecumseh is fine. I have a toro 421 with the old blue style and it is a beast as well. I just got new pulleys last time and would likely do the same here but go bigger on the impeller pulley same as I did on the 421.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Buttchet said:


> I should of said very little and it was pretty thick.
> I think you are right about the impeller kit too, everything is in the very close tolerances.
> Absolutely I can make up some of those skids for you. Least I can do because I am going to be bothering you a lot with questions when I start digging around under this machine in the drive....


 give me the shipping cost I will take care of that. no big hurry on those skids. I think winter is finally done here.


----------



## cdestuck

How tough was the impeller pulley to get off? I see the puller there and wondered if ya got it off without bending it a bit


----------



## Buttchet

cdestuck said:


> How tough was the impeller pulley to get off? I see the puller there and wondered if ya got it off without bending it a bit


It wasn't too bad, I prepped for the worst though. Hit with penetrating oil for about an hour before getting after it. Then I used propane torch on the shaft for a good long while then went at it with the puller while hot.
Went good and came off pretty good - it did bent the pulley around the edges just a little but not much.


----------

